# Really bad in snow?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Just as a question, is anybody elses 240 just horrible in anysort of snow/wet condition or do my tyres just REALLY suck?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

No offense at all meant here...it's all in how you drive it...I just drove in like 1/2 and inch of snow last night, and like 5 inch drifts all they way up my windy ass backroad in PA (and anyone that lives in PA knows that every road is either really hilly, really windy, or a mixture of the two...yeah mines the latter of the three)...and never kicked the back end out once (well, not un-intentionally anyway :thumbup: ). 

I've learned that in the snow, drive in a higher gear at a lower rpm (thus not as easy to break the wheels loose), also...don't downshift past 3rd...cause every time I tried to downshift to 2nd the tires would rip loose and the clutch just wouldn't grab... So just something to keep in mind...

Also...your tires might just suck haha.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

basically take everything like a sterotypical chinese woman only with out the blinker on


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mine does fine in wet, other than my dirt road in which i normaly have to put her in 3rd and floor it if its muddy. But here in florida we have had a major rainy year, and even in the hardest rain i never had it try and get away from me, and my tires are far from new. Havnt driven in snow, we havnt had snow in 20 years here


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

You have'nt lived until you drive rwd 91 grand marque (or similar ghetto hoopdie) in 8 inches of fresh snow. The best white knuckle ride of my life since my maniac father drove a Ford pinto 70 mph up to mt Evans (Colorado) in blizzard conditions.

The 240 is not that bad in the snow compare to many rwd cars i've had (aforementioned marque, 89 turbo coupe, 86 Mustang, Ford EXP, etc) because you can control the fishtail easily. I mean, handling is what makes the car what it is. Learn to countersteer, the 240 has excellent steering response. My car does have good tires though. 

From what I have read, Blizzak snow tires are good. Probly gonna get some myself.

Drifting is fun to learn on dry, freshly salted roads. Not that I want to pursue that expensive hobby, don't wanna see which destroys my car first...the salt or the drifting.


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a very good reason that I don't drive my 240 in the winters in the UP. With just some drifts across the highway and some fresh stuff falling, (call it 1.5 inches total) the car was getting away from me every time i'd touch the gas on the highway.

Back in Chicago though, i could drive it in any winter conditions w/o a problem. And my tires were pretty bad back then, getting near bald. The new ones are just general road tires, not snow or all-weather, but in Chicago they hold up just fine.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

VLSD and my S13 is still utterly incompetent in snow. Buy a katruck!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

mine is horrible but once you get it going its not dat bad. last snow storm i drove about 60 on I95 so it was pretty fun but I dont drive my car in those conditions any more since i got my 2500 turbo diesel truck.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

bah, i lve in Maine and just put a set of nokian Hakkas on my s14, goes just fine, you just have to learn how to drive it.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

i spun out yesterday here in madison wi.


----------



## romper (Dec 29, 2005)

got to play with mine for the first time in snow, a few weeks ago... let me tell you, that was a blast!!! but once i hit the streets, as long as i didn't romp all over the pedal, she drove pretty sound.... only had one time that she tried to kick out...i just let off the throttle and turned into it and she straightened right out.......


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

romper said:


> got to play with mine for the first time in snow, a few weeks ago... let me tell you, that was a blast!!! but once i hit the streets, as long as i didn't romp all over the pedal, she drove pretty sound.... only had one time that she tried to kick out...i just let off the throttle and turned into it and she straightened right out.......


I really didnt get to drive my 240 in the snow cause the day it snowed here I blew up my engine! but a couple of days before that, it was raining and I made a left turn my car fish tailed on me but I think its because from the seats back I gutted the car so there isnt any weight in the back.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

There's NOTHING like having proper tires in terrible weather.

I have 4 studded Nokian Hakkapelita 2s on my '03 SpecV ... not a 240 ... but not a car known for winter-driving prowess, either.

Last night, I drove home ... about 30 miles at 12:30am. Conditions were 3-4" of snow with some ice underneath. Slippery overall and _very_ slippery in spots.

Most people were doing 15-30mph. I was averaging 40-50mph and actually hit 60mph on a short stretch when no one was around me. I passed about 50-60 cars during my trip ... and was passed by no one.

An AWD Audi was able to maintain my pace for a few miles ... but then turned off.

I'd like to think I have God-like driving skills on par with WRC Champion Sebastien Loeb ... but it's mostly the tires ...

... and that fact a lot of drivers out there downright suck. :thumbdwn:


----------

